# New Website



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok just so ya'll know what I have been so busy doing, 
I have a new website online. Im still trying to find music for it. Its so hard to find good music thats royalty free and I don't know many musicians who would let me use their songs.

I am working on my senior site now. Its taking up a lot of my time the last couple of days because I have to get online asap, as I have ads out.

I will be scanning over the forum tonight some and trying to update myself. Love Love Love all the new pics. And welcome to all the new members. We have had a lot of spammers join lately, so I am going to try and upgrade the software this weekend to stop that.

I miss yall, Ill be around more in the next few days.....

here is the site...

www.melissamillerphotography.net


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice Flashwork!!! Great colour selection and love the design of your logo. Nice and clean.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Gorgeous pictures...you are an amazing photographer!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Stunning photos, Melissa!! Love your website, the font you used, the design. Great job! No wonder you've been busy! We've been missing you too.  

Good luck with everything.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ditto Melissa. They are truly wonderful and very unique.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Excellent job, Melissa! The quality of your site holds up to the quality of your photography. It looks really good.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

ugh...it KILLS me!! I need to know where you are so I can get pictures of capote! I live in dallas too!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Simply Beautiful Wonderful job.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

ok..I found you. Your studio is like..10 minutes from me..lol. As soon as Capote gets settled in and all the 'new puppy-ness' rubs off expect a call from me..your work is amazing!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Stunning photos - but those kids are so beautiful, how could you take a bad one  Great work.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Fabulous pictures! You're a very talented lady!


----------

